# Shallow Sport 24 Sport - New Sled!!!



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

This thing is so bad ***.....speechless....exceeded my largest expectations. Another beautiful tricked out shallow sport rig with 1st class rigging, aluminum work and details made reality at Coastline Marine. Can't say enough about this outfit. Cole Star, Chad Star and crew do absolutely phenomenal work, bottom line, and not a detail overlooked. So excited to finally have the boat. Much thanks to Coastline Marine, could not have turned out any better.

24 sport - Extended raised deck
Solid gray hull / black webbing
250 Yamaha SHO
Custom Coastline Trailer
Lowrance HDS10
Power Pole Blade's 10'
(6) JL Audio 7.7 M Series
JL Audio 600 watt amp
Kenwood 700 head unit and remote
Custom black matt powder coat aluminum 
Removable burn/sight tower
Removable bow casting platform
Removable T Top (not pictured) 
LED Lighting
Custom carbon fiber upholstery
Lenco auto retract trim tabs
Interchangeable minn kota 101 wireless and hand control unit
Odyssey battery's and minn kota onboard charger
Oxygen pumps both release well and bait well

Will get some better on the water running pics this weekend


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

sick boat!... I will say if you fall from that burn bar you got a longgggg way down!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

wow , badass


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice! Congrats!!


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Man that is very nice, looks like you took your time planning it out & it came out great! Congrats!


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

You got the boat that I want mine converted to. I guess I will be calling Coastline.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Love those 24's! Sweet looking boat.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Dude... that is badass


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice Rig! That platform scares me.


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> sick boat!... I will say if you fall from that burn bar you got a longgggg way down!


Yes it is high, but looks taller in pictures. 90" off of the floor of boat. I do a lot of sight fishing in marshes of la. Makes a big difference. Have a removable belly bar that drops in the holders.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Sweet sled bro. You considering going to the TRP in the future??


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> Sweet sled bro. You considering going to the TRP in the future??


Going to run no trp for now but my guess is I will have one before too much longer.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> sick boat!... I will say if you fall from that burn bar you got a longgggg way down!


That was my first thought as well...slick sled!!!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

That boat turned out awesome Ryan!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

So can you get to the top of your t top and still use it with the platform or is it one or the other? I always thought it would be cool to be able to stand on top of the t top to fish, but logistics seem a little more difficult.


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

I saw your boat at Coastline the other week.... That thing is legit. Coastline does awesome work... They're rigging some stuff on mine as I speak. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Sick boat dude


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That rig is awesome!!!!!


----------



## SLPass-assasin (Apr 12, 2005)

When I was in the Shallow Sport market several years ago I also purchased from Coastline Marine. Cole and Chad are top shelf young men who run an exceptional business. Customer service is #1 in everything they do and it shows. Congrats on your new rig.........it looks awesome !


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> So can you get to the top of your t top and still use it with the platform or is it one or the other? I always thought it would be cool to be able to stand on top of the t top to fish, but logistics seem a little more difficult.


One or the other. My main focus was the sight tower, sight fishing my passion. T - top on when family and kids go out in boat. Knowing me I will probably be glad to have it come august on those slick calm day's.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats to Mr Pruett on one of the finest Shallow Sports I have ever put my eyes on. He came to us with a really specific vision and was awesome throughout the entire process.

If anyone is wondering perf. #'s we hit 54mph right out of the box in absolute slick conditions. He will see 56-57 with a slight chop on the bay.

Everything on the boat is solid as a rock and I can't think of anything I would change if it was my own.

We will get some pics up with the T-Top attached as soon as his wife makes him put it on LOL.

Cole


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

That is one sick boat. I like all the aluminum powder coated black.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Very sharp, I really need to pony up for some trailer rims.


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks all for all the positive feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dotschaser said:


> Thanks all for all the positive feedback. Much appreciated.


It's well deserved. Nicely done!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Another amazing package put together by Coastline Marine


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Sweet Ride!


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

Wanted to share some performance numbers from weekend. Got 7 hours on it now. Understand shallow sports are not fast boats but for a 24 foot boat this shallow sport gets it. 5900 rpm and hit 57.2 on gps. Light chop on water. Running a 19 coastal flats by power tech. Little slip coming out of hole. This prop was on a merc xs and has vent holes in it. Considering plugging them up to reduce the exhaust bubbles from hitting prop. I think this will help. I tried an os1 but could not turn the higher rpms.


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

For those curious forgot to mention...Full of fuel and 2 people.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

That's great numbers in my opinion but I'm not a speed freak lol.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

That sled is ICU sick 2cooler! Unless you are not happy with the slip on your hole shot I wouldn't change a thing. 57 mph on a fresh motor is pretty stout for the SS hull design.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That is a nice boat. Great job Coastline!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

dangggggggggggg..................


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

I tell you what, Coastline sure does put out a nice rig.


----------



## DHredfish (Apr 3, 2013)

This is an awesome looking boat. I am currently in the market for either a shallow sport like this one or a Majek RFL. You put some incredible options on this boat that I am sure will inspire others. Where do you store the belly bar (on the boat)? Any advantages or disadvantages if it were hinged and locked down if not in use?


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

DHredfish said:


> This is an awesome looking boat. I am currently in the market for either a shallow sport like this one or a Majek RFL. You put some incredible options on this boat that I am sure will inspire others. Where do you store the belly bar (on the boat)? Any advantages or disadvantages if it were hinged and locked down if not in use?


It stores in a couple of rod holders that are hidden behind the yeti basket rack. Totally out of way and very clean look when not dropped in up top.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Rig, Congrats!!


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

Wanted to share some new pics. Finally got around to taking some decent pics of the new 24 sport with t - top option on it. I removed the sight tower and dropped t top on. Sight tower / burn bar pictured before in same thread. Again super job done on the top by the folks at Coast Line Marine / Aluminum. Had sea dek make me a console pad, stuff don't slide no more and looks good also.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

How much for custom sea dek pad?


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

txoutdrsman said:


> How much for custom sea dek pad?


150 including the templating


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

How is that seat cushion attached to that yeti?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful boat!


----------



## Dotschaser (Jul 6, 2012)

cab said:


> How is that seat cushion attached to that yeti?


No clue really, there is not any fastners exposed on it anywere. I have wondered that myself.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I've had two custom cushions made using PVC board as the backing and screwed from the bottom side of the cooler lid. A mystery if there's no screws visible under the lid. 

Definitely one of the sweetest 24's out there.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance....ut how does the trim tabs work on the boat? Gives it more surface area? Helps turning? I have 18.9 foot shallow sport Bahia...thinking about adding the tabs if it makes a big difference...

BTW - The Tower aka wife.... says if your boat eever goes up for sale we want to buy it....THAT IS A HUGE COMPLIMENT ...TRUST ME..

pic of my boat


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

Cypress jaws said:


> Pardon my ignorance....ut how does the trim tabs work on the boat? Gives it more surface area? Helps turning? I have 18.9 foot shallow sport Bahia...thinking about adding the tabs if it makes a big difference...
> 
> BTW - The Tower aka wife.... says if your boat eever goes up for sale we want to buy it....THAT IS A HUGE COMPLIMENT ...TRUST ME..
> 
> pic of my boat


Think of them like flaps on a plane. You can't put them down in the water so that it will push the bow of the boat down and lift the back of the boat. I use mine in getting up in shallow water or you can use them to plane out at a lower speed.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

texas trout killer said:


> Think of them like flaps on a plane. You can't put them down in the water so that it will push the bow of the boat down and lift the back of the boat. I use mine in getting up in shallow water or you can use them to plane out at a lower speed.


 Ahhh!!... dang...that was very simple to the point explanation...and I understood....

Ok...now my second question...some are fixed and some are adjustable....for my shallow running boat is there any pro's or cons on what type to add?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Cypress jaws said:


> Ahhh!!... dang...that was very simple to the point explanation...and I understood....
> 
> Ok...now my second question...some are fixed and some are adjustable....for my shallow running boat is there any pro's or cons on what type to add?


You would be looking for the Lenco 9"x9" trim tabs. You want to be able to move them up and down.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you guys...will start my research


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Edges unit more than likely on your boat


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Yellowskeeter....I am going to order some....any recommendations on a place that can do the install.... I am mechanically challenged...well thats just one of many ....LOL!!!:spineyes:


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

That is a beautiful 24'er!! I absolutely love the craftsmanship. Jaws, if you put tabs on your ride, it will probably stay on plane while sitting still!


----------

